# T-perm Fingertrick



## da25centz (Aug 6, 2011)

how do you do yours?


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## cubersmith (Aug 6, 2011)

What is this...I dont even..


----------



## Julian (Aug 6, 2011)

@OP that's called using your left index for the F'


----------



## emolover (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## sauso (Aug 6, 2011)

where was the finger trick? isn't that just the standard one?


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 6, 2011)

uuhh... same way I do it now


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 6, 2011)

so many regrips ;-;



emolover said:


> Who? Me?
> 
> If so yep.


 

everyone =/


----------



## emolover (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> so many regrips ;-;


 
Who? Me? 

If so yep.


----------



## da25centz (Aug 6, 2011)

sauso said:


> where was the finger trick? isn't that just the standard one?


 
the l' with my left ring finger. I've never seen anyone else do it like that

EDIT: then I watched emolover's video


----------



## Goosly (Aug 6, 2011)

I use another algorithm, so no, I don't do it like you 
R2 U R2 U' R2' F2 U' F2 D R2 D'


----------



## Hershey (Aug 6, 2011)

R U R' U' R2 D R' U' R' U' R U R2 D' R
for OH.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> so many regrips ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh look at me i'm telling everyone that they're worse then me... i'm so cool


----------



## Godmil (Aug 6, 2011)

seem kinda cool, but doesn't it make AUF's harder given they're then on the B face?


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


>


 
Doing it like that is fun.


----------



## da25centz (Aug 7, 2011)

Godmil said:


> seem kinda cool, but doesn't it make AUF's harder given they're then on the B face?


 
just a little, but if its U' then Ill usually use my left middle finger which is kind of already back there, or for U ill use my right ring finger


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 7, 2011)

My T-perm is basically R U R' U' l' U (l R) U' R' U' R U l' U' (I know it's stupid, but I do it like usually)

Don't have a camera, so no video. >.<

Then again, I use Roux, and the only time I use the T-perm is during BLD solving, which I haven't done in ages, in which case I tend to have the last two turns R' F' rather than l' U'... (because otherwise it would require a cube rotation)


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2011)

buelercuber said:


> oh look at me i'm telling everyone that they're worse then me... i'm so cool


 
I didn't say I was better than anyone(or that anyone wasn't as good as me for that matter)... Just state that there where so many regrips. Sorry if it came off that way:confused:
anyhow (since I learned this one this morning in the group theory section)(and the other a while ago)

I didn't really practice these since I find them kinda silly =P


----------



## teller (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool frog, I like your willingness to experiment.


----------



## flary (Aug 7, 2011)

Agree with #14.


----------



## Guilherme Barro (Aug 8, 2011)

I do the normal T,i think is faster...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 9, 2011)

"standard" alg, no regrips.


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 9, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> "standard" alg, no regrips.


 
hmm... just saying... its a bit choppy


----------



## nlCuber22 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nah, the video just makes it look that way, I'd like to think a sub .8 isn't choppy >_>


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2011)

I went to film a video of my OH T-perm, but then I realised how intensely cold it is. 
I use the domino alg, L'2 U' L'2 U L2' (U D') L'2 U L'2 U' L2' u. (or R2 U R2 U' R2 U' D R2 U' R2 U R2 u' for queers)


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 9, 2011)

I just do the normal alg. Except for thumb for U'.


----------



## JyH (Aug 9, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Nah, the video just makes it look that way, I'd like to think a sub .8 isn't choppy >_>


 
Index finger push for F'. So cool.

I use standard alg, nothing special, thumb for F'. Only "special" (I'm sure many others use it) thing is T-perm+U2. R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2011)

JyH said:


> I use standard alg, nothing special, thumb for F'. Only "special" (I'm sure many others use it) thing is T-perm+U2. R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U F' L' U L.


 
Yeah, Florian showed me that a few weeks ago, but last meetup I said, "so far for me, T-perm + U2 is faster than using that variation." He agreed.
It's just for show imo


----------

